

Face transplant man Richard Norris has 'life restored' - felipemnoa
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/mar/28/face-transplant-man-richard-norris

======
felipemnoa
I wonder if we will ever reach the point where doctors will be able to
transplant your brain to a new body.

